# Snowboarding NYC style!



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah I'm feeling the steeze right there... 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keFBEoBy0zY


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice tindys bro


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

That poor Lib Tech board!!!!!!! That being said, kudos on not getting arrested for that! Ticket even?


----------



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

It'd be worth it


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I like that helmet. Hair didn't move an inch!


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

Real nice!
Looks like fun!
Shared


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Gives a whole new meaning to urban snowboarding !!!!


----------

